# I Need Motivation...OR a Kick Up The Backside!!!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Help!!

I have an OU TMA to do, but need motivation or a kick up the ..I have just got a week's extension to do it

Any motivation from anyone would be appreciated  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

When I was doing my law degree I lost motivation   So I sat down with a pin board and some magazines and thought "ok this is what I want from completing this degree".  On the noticeboard were pictures of a ice car, a nice house, a picture of the kids, a lady in a posh suit, etc.

There were pictures on the board of what I wanted to achieve and who I wanted to achieve it for. 

Everytime I felt low/unmotivated I would look at the board and it really helped.  I even kept the board next to the PC.

Hope you get it sorted hun ((hugs))

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Tashja...

Lots of bum kicks would be appreciated from anyone


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Vickster
What course are you doing hun? I've done quite a few with the OU, is this your first one?
I use Mind Maps to get all my thoughts down as a draft for my final tma's, helps to identify key points and I colour code them (seems to consolidate everything for me). Just look carefully at the question being asked like Describe, Explain etc  
Do you have the Good Study Guide? OU should have sent you one along with your course work depending on which code course you're on, I found it invaluable.

Just try and plan yourself some time, where you aren't disturbed, which I find the most difficult as someone either rings or calls 

Focus on your final degree, and fill in the section on the website (in Student Home) which lets you plan your route to your chosen degree. I find that helps to focus, seeing where I'm heading  and reminding myself why I am inflicting this torture upon my brain! 

If you need any help chuckie let me know 

You'll be fine my lovely! 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww thanks Gayn,

I'm doing K100 Introduction To Health and Social Care. I do have the Good Study Guide. I've had my first TMA back and I got a good score considering I haven't done anything like this since school. Leigh has helped me but he has his own courses to do.

I know I can do it, as I had good feedback on my first TMA...but it's the motivation I need to do this next one. I went to the tutorial but everything just went over my head     I'm thinking to myself what have let myself in for   I'm trying to focus on the future but it seems like a world away.

Love

Vicki x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'll give you the more physical motivation you requested


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Vicki

Its a blooming nightmare sometimes - you WANT to do it but you somehow can't get round to it  

I used to find all sorts of things that 'just HAD to be done' rather than sit down and study. Once I even cleaned the oven   

You've just go to DO IT!! Sit down and DO IT!!   

Or is it that the course isn't what you thought, or not as enjoyable as you thought? In which case......................  its early enough for a re-think of which course.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Just poppin in to kick ya  Vickster 
How's it going hun?
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't ask   Thanks for the butt kickin


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Don't ask  Thanks for the butt kickin



If you're getting  with it, TAKE A BREAK! (A rest not the magazine)  Step away from it for an hour, go and have a cuppa, and then go back to it. Pouring over it and getting worked up will not help babe, so go and have some time out, on your own, listen to some music, go for a walk...and come back to it then.
I do this and it does help 
Do you not have a tutor you can speak to? There should be someone you can ring or email, even at the weekend. Post to the study advisors mailbox and ask them to get back to you. DO use the tutors Vicki, they want you to do well as much as you do 

You will get there my lovely, you CAN do this!  
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------

